# I wanna new DVD Player ...



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I seem to have come down with a touch of upgraditis in the DVD player :demon: 

I've got a very basic Pioneer DV-363 connected by component cable to an LG Plasma (42" 1080i).

Here's my quandry: do I wait for a winner in the HD-DVD/Blu-Ray war or go with an upconverting regular DVD player (one of the better Marantz/Denon/Integra/Rotel/etc...). I'm kinda leaning towards the upconverting regular player for two reasons: 

1. my tv is 1080i and at less than a year old, won't be upgraded any time soon.

2. the "format wars" give me a headache and with my luck, I'd end up with this generation's BetaMAX if try to pick between Blu-Ray or HD-DVD.

I'll probably make my purchase early next year after the budget recovers from Christmas, so I have plenty of time to shop and decide. 

Any advice offered here will be greatly appreciated.
__________________
Best regards and happy holidays ...
Peter


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi Peter 
Personally I would opt for the upconverting player for several reasons.The cost of admission to BR/HD game is still a bit pricey and like you mentioned the uncertainty of the looming format war.I will wait for the smoke to clear on this battle before picking sides.

Also I am not a hard core videophile so the image quality displayed by an upconverting player would be more than satisfactory to me and they won't set you back close to a $1000.

There is a new soon to be released Marantz universal/upconverting player I have my eye on I think its model number is DV6100.It would nicely tie me over for a few years till the one or both the HD formats get estabilished. 

Fred


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Fred,

Happy holidays and thanks for taking a second to pass me some advice. Your suggestion is pretty well in line with most of the advice I've been getting from people who know what they're talking about. Any ideas/prefrence between the Marantz and Denon? Denon seems to be a bit easier on my budget. Then there's wifey/ministress of finance to consider.

thanks again...
Peter


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

pmenasce said:


> Then there's wifey/ministress of finance to consider.
> Peter


Hi Peter
I know what you mean,purchasing new AV equipment isn't high on my financial managers (read Wife)list of priorities either.

I have no direct expierience with either Denon or Marantz DVD players as I have been using a Pioneer universal player the last few years.The Marantz interests me because of its feature set that includes upconversion which my Pioneer lacks,as well as SACD and DVD-A playback capabilities and it has built in DolbyD and DTS decoders.I use my DVD player as my surround decoder so all these features are important to me.I'm not sure what it will retail for in Canada.
Denon players have been getting good reviews for performance and features and would appear to be a must for serious consideration.

Happy holidays to you as well.
Fred

btw. I am a big Canadiens fan:bigsmile:


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

You should check out Oppo as well. There are a few different models including reasonably priced ones. Funny though, DVD player glitched today and I was hoping it was broken just to have an excuse to get new one. 


Mitch


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Mitch G said:


> Funny though, DVD player glitched today and I was hoping it was broken just to have an excuse to get new one.
> 
> 
> Mitch


If it doesn't break soon,you might have to give that DVD player of yours a little help into retirement.:heehee: 

Ive been reading some good things about the Oppos.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I've also heard some good things here and elsewhere on the web about Oppo players. I'm really iffy though about buying anything more expensive than CDN$20.00 on the web - call me old fashioned I guess. :innocent: Something comforting about being able to walk into a b&m store, look the unit over and try it out a bit before hauling out the credit card.

Just some random thoughts early on a Saturday morning.

Happy New Year 2007 to one and all...
Health, wealth, happiness, and enough time to enjoy all three 
Peter


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

*Another possible new purchase*

Hi Again,

I've started thinking about a new CD player to replace my fifteen year old Pioneer. It works fine but I'm heading towards a 5 CD carousel. Due to some limitations of my cabinet I can only accomodate a player that's about 4.5 inches tall. The Marantz CC4001 will fit and I like Marantz's reputation. Anyone know anything about this player?

thanks for any help/suggestions ...
Peter

EDIT By Admin: This post was moved from another thread to here since you already had a similar thread started.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

pmenasce said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've also heard some good things here and elsewhere on the web about Oppo players. I'm really iffy though about buying anything more expensive than CDN$20.00 on the web - call me old fashioned I guess. :innocent: Something comforting about being able to walk into a b&m store, look the unit over and try it out a bit before hauling out the credit card.
> 
> ...


Although I haven't bought from them, all the posts I've read about Oppo indicate that they have excellent customer service. 
But, I agree that it's important to do one's research before buying on the internet.


Mitch


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

.
*My two cents worth: put the binders on your idea of purchasing a new DVD player for about six months. Now that the whole HD-DVD vs. BluRay fiasco is moot due to the release of LG's dual-format decks:

http://tags.gizmodo.com/gadgets/lg-bh100

... you simply need to hold off until other manufacturers begin releasing their own multi-format decks. When the price is around the $500.00 (Cdn.) mark, and the decks support not only the two new HD formats, but also MP3, FLAC, WAV, HD-Audio, SACD, DVD-A etc., then pop for one of them.

By all means, don't purchase a separate Blu-Ray or HD-DVD deck, you'll only be filled with regret when the above mentioned machines are flooding the market late this summer... :spend:

Andrew D.*
*cdnav.com*
.


----------

